
Maybe (the) most menacing massively majestic multicast managing monster  ever - troglobit
https://github.com/troglobit/smcroute/releases/tag/2.1.0
======
troglobit
First post. Just wanted to let every fan of multicast on UNIX know that the
static multicast routing daemon, smcroute, is now available in a very
anticipated release - v2.1.0

A few highlights: possible to run on more interfaces (including interfaces w/o
address yet), TTL scoping, disable on ALL or selected interfaces. Executing
scripts on matching (*,G) routes, and more ... soon in Debian release near
you.

~~~
detaro
The title of the main project ("SMCRoute - A static multicast route tool")
probably would make a better title for the submission because it contains at
least some hint what it is about ;)

~~~
troglobit
But it doesn't describe how awesome it is? ;)

